# %<3 Lots Of Love and BFPs <3 % February 2015 Testing Thread



## Sis4Us

_   LOTS OF LOVE & BFP'S   _​<3February Testing Thread Let's get Bit By Da<3 <3 <3 LOVE BUG <3 <3
**BFPS **​

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:





February 1


February 2


February 3


February 4
<3drjo718:witch:
<3Hopethisyear:witch:

February 5
<3:bfp:mh_ccl:bfp:<3

February 6


February 7
<3Lanfear333:witch:

February 8
<3:bfp:Eclaire:angel:<3

February 9
<3Vonn:witch:

February 10
<3AugustBride6:witch:

February 11
<3Leti:witch:
<3:bfp:dojenstein:bfp:<3

February 12
<3penelopejones:witch:

February 13


<3 February 14 <3
<3 Megan0326<3

February 15


February 16


February 17
<3Gypsey4:witch:
<3Tag74<3

February 18


February 19


February 20
<3Jjay:witch:

February 21
<3:bfp:Bluefairy1:bfp:<3

February 22

February 23
<3 Sis4Us :cake: 
<3mdc:witch:

February 24
<3:bfp:KileyJean:bfp:<3

February 25


February 26


February 27


February 28
<3Neesaw:witch:
<3Fezzle:witch:
​


----------



## penelopejones

I'll join! I'm CD2 today and should be testing around February 12-13.


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add u!!


----------



## Leti

:hi: Hello , crossing over here, please put me down for feb 11th. Hopefully I'll give DH an early Valentine's present!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies!!! :wave: Can I join the fun? CD1 for me today. Last cycle was the WORST (72 freaking days long, grrrr PCOS). I'm hopeful this cycle will be much better. It has to be right??? This is my first month taking Vitex so I'm hoping it gets me my BFP. Anywho, can you put me down for testing on Valentines Day!!!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm hoping I can join this thread- I still haven't had my first post-mc AF yet though. But, as soon as she comes, either on her own or with some medical help, I'll be starting Clomid cycle 2 and will give an approximate testing date!


----------



## MeganS0326

Fezzle said:


> I'm hoping I can join this thread- I still haven't had my first post-mc AF yet though. But, as soon as she comes, either on her own or with some medical help, I'll be starting Clomid cycle 2 and will give an approximate testing date!

Welcome!! I'm so sorry for your loss. I got pregnant with DS the cycle after my MC so I have my fingers crossed super tight for a BFP for you this cycle!!


----------



## Fezzle

I don't think this cycle will be the one! I though I ovulated Christmas day due to a positive OPK, but since at this point I'm not pregnant, and haven't had AF, I don't think I did. I did have some EWCM last week, but OH and I haven't BDed any time around then if that was it. I'm hoping it was though just to get this cycle over with!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling Fezzle I'm lost too!! Some days I feel like O is near then I get AF cramps:shrug:

I still haven't gotten AF since my loss either !! :(

I will add u when u figure it out as myself!! ;)


----------



## dojenstein

Hi there. Today is CD1 and doing my first cycle of Clomid and IUI. I don't know all the right dates of this process just yet but I think I should be ready to test on February 11th. 

I'm a self-diagnosed POAS addict but my RE told me I can't test until AF is due because of all the hormones, they'll give me false positives. Ugh. I have no idea how I'm gonna hold out without peeing on sticks to get me through it. I usually start testing at like 3DPO! This'll be a rough ride. 

GL to everyone.


----------



## Sis4Us

Dojenstien I would suggest waiting until 10dpo at least unless they do 2 HCG shots then it would be longer!! GL


----------



## dojenstein

Sis4Us said:


> Dojenstien I would suggest waiting until 10dpo at least unless they do 2 HCG shots then it would be longer!! GL

I'll be 12 DPIUI on Feb 11th. That's when AF would be due.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've gotten a false ++ 9dpo after a trigger shot but I've also gotten a True +++ 9dpo too!!! Everyone's diferent if u think u will get upset seeing a line then it going away I would wait to test!! GL


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm putting myself down to test on my Bday we will see what the dr says Thur!! :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Sis4Us said:


> I'm putting myself down to test on my Bday we will see what the dr says Thur!! :)

I'll cross everything for a super happy birthday BFP for you!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Wow! I am late to the party! 

Put me down for February 10th. I've not been real dedicated to temping this cycle because I just want to sleep! I did start the OPK's yesterday and we are going to BD every other day. This is going to be a chill cycle, a little break from the madness:winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add u August


----------



## Gypsey4

Hello ladies. Sis will you put me down to test Feb.17? This is cycle 12 for me. Yay for secondary infertility...

I just turned 38 last month so the clock is ticking very loudly. My OB/GYN wanted me to come back if I wasn't pregnant by now. My husband and I talked last night and we decided not to head down the rabbit hole of fertility testing, drugs, etc. Our insurance doesn't cover anything and I am blessed with a 3 year old daughter. It was an easier decision than I thought and I feel at peace with it. That being said I am really hoping that one of my old ass eggs will stick here pretty soon :)

Yesterday one of my friends told me she was pregnant. Of course I am so happy for her and was feeling so sorry for myself. Having a preschooler means I am surrounded by pregnant women all the time which can be hard. I am just trying to approach this whole situation with a positive attitude, being present, being grateful. I am trying to be mindful that everyone has problems.

Thanks for ladies for creating this space so I can rant every once in a while. Good luck to all the testers this month :dust:


----------



## penelopejones

I know how you feel, Gypsey. I'm 37 and we've been TTC #2 for about 11 months. Not sure what gives. I'm trying to focus on the fact that I have a wonderful toddler but I still really want another baby. 

I keep thinking there must be something I can do differently that will make a difference. Vitamins? Supplements? Diet? Has anyone had success with any of those things rather than going to fertility treatments?


----------



## Gypsey4

Penelope, what my insurance does cover is acupuncture so I am going to give that a try. I have friends who were much younger that took a year or longer to conceive their second child, so I am trying to practice patience these days. I feel like a bunch of expensive fertility testing is either going to tell me that nothing is wrong or it is something age related. So I am saving my money and hoping for the best. That being said, to make peace with that decision I had to accept the possibility that my daughter may be an only child.


----------



## mh_ccl

I'm going to test around 2/5. Last cycle was my first cycle of NTNP since our daughter was born. I got a +OPK yesterday or today.


----------



## AugustBride6

I got my positive OPK this morning, which is a day earlier than expected. So I'm guessing I will O tomorrow but I wont know for sure because this girl's thermometer is on vacay!:haha: We will keep BD'ing until Saturday just in case :winkwink:


----------



## MeganS0326

AugustBride6 said:


> I got my positive OPK this morning, which is a day earlier than expected. So I'm guessing I will O tomorrow but I wont know for sure because this girl's thermometer is on vacay!:haha: We will keep BD'ing until Saturday just in case :winkwink:

Get busy :sex: FX you catch that eggie!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Penelope personally I think Eastern medicine works better herbs and Accupuncture have done wonders for a lot they had given up on Fertilty treatments like myself!!

If u don't want to try FS just yet I would try herbs or supplements for u both!! GL

Will add u mh_ccl!!


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone, I am cd2 and will be testing around 20th Feb x


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! just popping in - haven't even tested for Jan yet, so I don't know a date for Feb. 
:dust: to all!

sis - I know you can't see my chart but we have very similar patterns going on right now! FX'ed for us! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I've had this stair case Chart B4 and it didn't pan out so I'm not Holding my breath!! Plus still getting over my loss and I have a huge cyst on my left ovary that I think blocked O :shrug:
If I get a BFP I will be shocked for sure ;)

I hope it means good things for u Wish


----------



## Mdc

Can I join? CD1 for me, sigh, but excited about next month :) I will test the 23rd. Thanks!


----------



## Fezzle

AF is finally here! After a few days of spotting, I finally have red flow today. I'll be starting Clomid again tomorrow, so assuming it works (for ovulation) again, I'll be testing 21 Feb because I'm going out for a birthday meal that night and if I'm not pregnant, I want to have lots of wine!


----------



## mh_ccl

I've been having trouble tracking my temp because of disturbed sleep patterns. But I believe I'm 3 dpo today, and I saw a spike this morning. Trying not to read too much into it.


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone, mind if I join? AF is due late Feb 4. Can't decide if I'll test early or not!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hi everyone! CD2 today so can you put me down for testing on the 21st?


----------



## Sis4Us

Added ladies!!! GL :dust:

Fezzle is your Bday the 21st?? Mine is the 23rd FX we both get a BfP on Bday!!


----------



## Fezzle

No- it's the 15th, but I'm not going out to eat that weekend due to Valentine's Day! Fx that our birth month will be lucky for us!


----------



## Hopethisyear

My cycle is a little off after my CP this past cycle but I think I'll be testing Feb 2nd. Good luck ladies :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Will Add u Hope GL!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lanfear333

Jumping over to this forum! Please add me for the 7th.

My O window opened on my birthday (wednesday). I had three days of EWCM and finally got my positive opk yesterday. I started having mittelschmerz last night so we BD'd and my temp rose a bit this morning. I think we perfectly timed this, so hopefully all the vitamins we've been taking made some healthy eggs/sperm. I would still consider this a birthday baby, even though I won't find out until the next month.

I know someone asked about supplements so I'm just listing in case you're interested. I take 

Prenatals with folic acid
B6 to lengthen my cycle (this actually works for me)
Vitamin E to increase uterine lining, increase egg/sperm health and decreases miscarriage chances
CoQ10 for egg/sperm health

The hubs and I both take E and CoQ10. We've been supplementing for about 4 months, but had a cycle where we forgot to take them often.

Hope this info helps someone.


----------



## Vonn

Hi, all! Sis, can you please add me in on February 9? I think that should be about right. 

It seems like the 35+ group gets BFPs every other month. November was in the dumps, December was decent, January nada (so far), so February should be good!


----------



## Lanfear333

I agree, Vonn. Let's catch those eggies! We're close to being cycle buddies.

FX and :dust: to all.


----------



## AugustBride6

Let's hope the trend continues!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Added Ladies GL!!!

I would list my Supps but they are a mile long so :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks sis! Your temps are looking great!


----------



## Sis4Us

My charts are always so misleading :nope: I took a test today :bfn:
:(


----------



## Hopethisyear

It's still so early hun :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope - speaking of nice temps...

I started spotting this morning, so I'll be testing next on probably 2/26, which will be the day we leave for our vacation of snowmobiling around Yellowstone. Guess I'd want to know before then! And YEA! I'll have AF on my vacation! That's convenient!! :grr:


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Wish. Again, AF with her lovely timing. She always tries to show up for vacations and holidays, doesn't she?


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies can I join? I ovulated yesterday so it looks like I will be testing on the 8th. This is cycle 9 trying for #2. Here's hoping for a lucky February for all.


----------



## Sis4Us

Added u Eclaire GL :dust:

Well my temps took a dump this Am and I threw up my Supps WTH is going on:shrug:


----------



## Lanfear333

How long is your LP usually, Sis?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm on progesterone so usually 13-14 but this cycle was wonky w the MC on Newyears!! :shrug:

I never really got AF and my OPKs where all over around O!! :juggle:


----------



## Lanfear333

I see your temp is back up this morning!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes they r maybe yesterday's was a bad temp I'm a POASA so I tested still BFN!! :shrug:

Took my Gluclose test this Am and I'm not sure if that caused the major headache I have or if it's my norm Pre AF headache!! :shrug:

Guess we will see what the Am brings ;)


----------



## dojenstein

Just had my first IUI today so I am 0 DPIUI. I only had one large follie but the doc said it was good and my DF's SA was great. Fingers crossed. 

And I still have no idea how I'm going to survive two weeks without testing. I usually start testing at like 3DPO so now I have to wait. Ugh. It feels like forever already. LOL. And my job is pretty boring. So guess I'll be counting down the days.


----------



## Sis4Us

We will be here counting w U !!! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed dojenstein!!


----------



## Eclaire

Sis your chart looks great did you test again?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes of course I did :haha: still notta!!

My nurse called w my bloods Estridol 149 P 69 that's pretty high I've never had P that high unless PG so idk what to think !!
I am taking a different kind of P so maybe that's it!! :shrug:


----------



## Mdc

Just dropping in and wishing everyone GL! Sis, maybe you will kick everyone off with some BFP!


----------



## penelopejones

I hope we have some better luck this month! 

I think I'm o'ing today or tomorrow, but wouldn't you know it, hubby is sick with a fever and went straight to bed tonight after work. :( We did bd last night. Hopefully he will be up for it tomorrow.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sis - Hoping that the high numbers are a good sign and you get your BFP tomorrow morning


----------



## mh_ccl

Ugh. I've been sick. DD brought something home from daycare. It's making it hard to temp or symptom spot. I'm about 8dpo, and I think I had a temp spike this morning, plus my boobs are really sore. (Could just be a last hurrah of breastfeeding? I've stopped in the last week.) And I'm dried out and congested, which was a constant thing in my last pregnancy.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX!!!!

Still BFN this Am I think the cyst and MC just threw my cycle for a loop im almost out of P I hope if I Am PG something shows quick like!! :shrug:


----------



## Lanfear333

Yes, something needs to show quick like. If it's today or tomorrow we're still in January and it won't have been a total bust LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: I'm just worried about having no P but yes If I get a BFP I will let ya know!! :haha:


----------



## Gypsey4

Ladies, I have a quick question. I am going to test LH, FSH and progesterone this next cycle. Progesterone is taken 7 days PO, right? It looks I will be on vacation in Hawaii during that time. So my question is, do all these tests need to be taken during one cycle? Can I test progesterone after I ovulate this cycle and then test for the others at the beginning of the next cycle?

Thanks and it is time for some BFPs! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

U can just make sure u test P after ovulation and the others should be tested cd3 and LH can a.so be tested around O!! HTH

U might Alo want to ask for AMH and TSH those can be done anytime


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sis -Does taking progesterone keep AF from coming even if she is due? I'm still holding out hope for you.

Gypsey - Sis it totally right with what she said. Progesterone should be 7dpo, but some Drs do it CD 21. All the rest on CD 3 and they don't all have to be done at the same time, but it's less trips to the lab if you do. Where in Hawaii are you going? First time? Let me know if you have questions on anything as it is where I live.

Mh - hope you feel better


----------



## Fezzle

Gypsey- yep, they don't need to be done in the same cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope never knew u where in Hawaii we have wanted to go for ages my dad wants us to go to Disney this summer after DS1 graduates!! Maybe next year I need tips ;)
Told DS1 to walk the stage get his diploma and say I'm going to Disney World :haha:

No P usually doesn't block AF for me but I'm taking a different kind I actually never got AF after my MC I think the cyst is holding everything if no AF by Monday might get a beta I just hate paying for a negative test :shrug:

Would Absolutely LOVE a October Due date since my 2nd loss was dues last October and it's my fav month of the year also my anniversary Month !!! :)


----------



## mh_ccl

I'm 10dpo now and starting to feel cautiously hopeful that it wasn't necessarily just sickness earlier this week. Sore boobs (but I'm also weaning), mild nausea, congestion/runny nose and insomnia. 

Also, we have peanut butter cookies in the house, and I don't really feel the urge to eat them. When I fell pregnant with DD, we also had cookies and I didn't want to eat them.


----------



## Gypsey4

Hopethisyear said:


> Sis -Does taking progesterone keep AF from coming even if she is due? I'm still holding out hope for you.
> 
> Gypsey - Sis it totally right with what she said. Progesterone should be 7dpo, but some Drs do it CD 21. All the rest on CD 3 and they don't all have to be done at the same time, but it's less trips to the lab if you do. Where in Hawaii are you going? First time? Let me know if you have questions on anything as it is where I live.
> 
> Mh - hope you feel better



Thanks for the info ladies. Hope, we are headed to Maui. I have a good chunk of family there and so we go pretty often. I love it there :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Getting closer!! Hopefully tomorrow is the day!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nessaw

So af showed tonight so it seems like I'm settling into a 27 day cycle post 3rd mc. So we'll go for the 28th pretending that I won't test before! When I tested the other day I was actually terrified that it would be positive but something I was watching today just made me think I really do want to be a mum so reckon I'm coming round to the idea although still very scared. Not going to break out the cbfm this month but keeping fx for a valentine's/honeymoon ov! Good luck everyone.x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Testing day for me but I'm not going to bother as I know AF is going to show anytime. Good luck to everyone else this month


----------



## Wish2BMom

but you still have high temps, Hope! what makes you think AF is coming??


----------



## AugustBride6

I was thinking the same thing! Fingers crossed, Hope!


----------



## Sis4Us

Test still BFN and still no AF but I think she may be on her way keep getting headaches!! Going to call the Dr and see what they want to do!! :shrug:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> but you still have high temps, Hope! what makes you think AF is coming??

I usually get a temp spike right before AF. Sore boobs went away and having AF cramping.


----------



## drjo718

12dpo today and BFN. I have a 14 day LP. Had a bit of brown spotting on the tissue last trip to the bathroom, which I've never had before AF.


----------



## Eclaire

Drjo that is exciting. I hope it brings good news. When are you planning to test again?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sis4Us said:


> Hope never knew u where in Hawaii we have wanted to go for ages my dad wants us to go to Disney this summer after DS1 graduates!! Maybe next year I need tips ;)
> Told DS1 to walk the stage get his diploma and say I'm going to Disney World :haha:
> 
> No P usually doesn't block AF for me but I'm taking a different kind I actually never got AF after my MC I think the cyst is holding everything if no AF by Monday might get a beta I just hate paying for a negative test :shrug:
> 
> Would Absolutely LOVE a October Due date since my 2nd loss was dues last October and it's my fav month of the year also my anniversary Month !!! :)

If you get the chance to come to Hawaii it is an amazing and magical place. Every island is different. Oahu is where Honolulu, Waikiki & the famous North Shore surf in the winter. There are over 1 million people that live there and it gets quite crowded and traffic can be a nightmare. Honolulu is really a big city if you like shopping and eating out this would be good for you, but IMO you can do that anywhere. Kauai is smaller and quiet, it tends to get more rain (Hence the Garden Isle nickname.) Most food establishments close around 8:00. Maui is a nice combination of not so busy Oahu and not so quiet Kauai. I'm a bit biased as I live in Maui, but I lover winter here when the Humpback Whales come for a few months to have babies. The Big Island of Hawaii is very very big and has active Kilauea volcano and tall mountains that get snow in the winter.

Let me know if you have any questions about Hawaii :)


----------



## drjo718

Eclaire, I'll test again tomorrow!


----------



## AugustBride6

I did it! 10dpo and I didn't POAS! I'm trying to practice pregnancy test conservation over here.:haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

August, I'm 9dpo, right behind you. It took a few cycles to break the habit, but I usually don't test until 13dpo, if I make it that far. My LP can tend to be on the shorter side. Last month was 10 days, but it's usually 12 or so.

NO POAS for you!!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

We are almost cycle buddies! :happydance:
My LP has been 16 days lately so AF shouldn't be here until Monday. I'm not feeling to confident this cycle since we tried at home rather that doing the IUI. It's been nice not waking up temp all month though! This momma needed a break!


----------



## Lanfear333

She's supposed to show on Sunday for me. I can imagine that it's nice to take a break from temping.

I started using my fitbit alarm to wake up to take my temp and find that it's much easier to fall back asleep than with my phone alarm. Plus, it doesn't wake up the hubs as often.


----------



## AugustBride6

I just bought a fitbit a few weeks ago! I'm still trying to get used to it. I keep forgetting to take myself out of sleep mode:blush:


----------



## penelopejones

I"m a Fitbit user, too, but half the time I forget to charge it. One more thing to keep track of. It is good motivation to get more exercise, but then I wonder what an optimal amount is while TTC? I've heard different theories about it, from exercise being good to the idea that you should be more or less sedentary after O. Any ideas?


----------



## Lanfear333

I played roller derby for three years and had several teammates get pregnant despite the fact they were playing a full contact sport. Many of them were even encouraged to still skate until they felt their balance change, because it was exercise they were already used to. They were even cleared for contact at the very beginning. I think the optimal amount of exercise while ttc depends on the person and the activities they are already accustomed to doing.


----------



## penelopejones

Lan you are probably right! I'm hoping that a little more exercise will help. Lots of websites recommend "fertility yoga" so I'm going to look into that.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I never made it to the front page :( But testing date was today. Tested last night at 14dpo and got the faintest line on a Wondfo which can be either an evap or the beginning of a +. Not super hopeful though. 

I've never heard of having bedrest in the TWW. I have friends that have got pregnant while surfing, playing soccer, and hiking in TWW and it has never been a problem for them.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Agreed with all of that re: exercise. If you do stuff now, keep doing it. If you don't, not a terrible idea to start a little something for your health. But not time to start training for a marathon if you aren't a runner. My friend was 1week before her due date when she tag-teamed in a tri with another friend and I. She was cleared by her doc for the swimming part. But she trained and worked out most days of her pregnancy and before, so her body (and the baby) were used to it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry my mind is all over the place Hope I added uFX FX for u!!! :)

Not sure if I can test on my date or Not still no AF haven't tested in a few days but my temps are down :shrug:


----------



## AugustBride6

Where's the pic, Hope!?


----------



## Lanfear333

Yes, Hope. Where's the pic?


----------



## Eclaire

Hope did you test again?

Drjo what about you? Did you test? Any developments?

Afm, I have a good feeling about this month. To be honest the last time I had this feeling was the month I had my chemical. I hope I get better results this month.


----------



## Gypsey4

Any news Hope? If I were you I would run out and buy a digital :)

Fingers crossed for you Eclaire :dust: 

I have a good feeling about this month too and I haven't even ovulated yet.


----------



## Vonn

Hope--Excited for you! Test again and share! :dust:

drjo--Any updates from you today?!? :dust:

Fx & GL to everyone this month. We are due for a rash of BFPs in February, especially since it's the month of love and hearts and all! I'm glad so many are feeling good. I am too! I oved late so I am only 6DPO.

:dust::dust:


----------



## drjo718

14dpo and BFN. Temp dropped 0.5 degrees but is still 1 degree above coverline. AF will probably show overnight while I'm working. Feeling discouraged as I had 3 follicles this cycle and still no baby :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

I took pics and seriously can't see anything in them but I have 3 wondfo tests with super light lines. 16dpo and no AF yet so pretty sure it's another chemical...so frustrating.

Have a dr appointment today for other stuff so will mention it to them


----------



## Sis4Us

I got a shadow on a cheapie too but there is no way it's a BFP w my Low temps :shrug:


----------



## Lanfear333

Why is it putting open circles on your temps, sis?


----------



## Eclaire

The open circles mean that the temps were taken outside of the normal timeframe.

Tested this morning at 10dpo and bfn. Not surprised but not happy about it.


----------



## Lanfear333

I've gotten them when my CM doesn't line up with what FF expects, but I now see she has the "spotting" asterisk there, so it must be time. Sorry, Sis.


----------



## Eclaire

Lanfear that is a nice temp spike today. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes the :witch: is here I believe lots of cramping and spotting just happy to finally move on from the 3mo Rollercoaster I was on!! 

Happy almost Friday ladies!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Feeling pretty optimistic this month. Thanks for asking. I'm not really an early tester and try my hardest not to symptom spot, but I have a whole bunch ept strips so I might test tomorrow if it stays up.


----------



## Lanfear333

Glad to see that positive attitude Sis! FX for you this cycle.


----------



## mh_ccl

Well, I think I might be out. I'm at 15dpo today and I had a temp drop this morning. (Heat had also turned off, so the house was a few degrees cooler, but still...) I also had 3-4 dreams about AF last night.

I tried testing with a store brand test and saw maybe the faintest of lines, but I'm not one to put stock in a super faint line. No actual sign of AF yet.
 



Attached Files:







20150205_100034[1].jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Lanfear333

I see a faint line, but have a tendency to not trust blue dye tests.


----------



## mh_ccl

Lanfear333 said:


> I see a faint line, but have a tendency to not trust blue dye tests.

That's what I've read online, but I didn't know it was blue dye until I'd opened it. Still no AF. The line got more visible after 10 minutes, but I'm assuming that's an evap.


----------



## Vonn

Oooh, mh_ccl, I am going to be *a little* excited for you since you are staying so calm! Are you going to test again tomorrow? :test::test:

Lanfear--I hope your temp keeps going up!


----------



## drjo718

15 dpo and no af for me. All bfn on wondfos and a temp drop this morning. Still half a degree above coverline.


----------



## Gypsey4

mh_ccl - I am going to be excited for you.

I got a peak reading on my fertility monitor today. Woohoo! Husband (firefighter) calls right when he should be getting off work to say they were off to a big fire and he wouldn't be home tonight. NOOOOOOOOOOO! :sad2:


----------



## mh_ccl

I'm *trying* to be calm. I literally had at least 3 dreams last night where I got AF and thought, "OK, you're not pregnant." If I look at the test now, it def looks positive. If I don't get AF tonight, maybe I'll try again in the morning (without drinking as much coffee first this time)


----------



## AugustBride6

Gypsey....hopefully he gets home early today! Stupid jobs always getting in the way!

Lan...did you test this morning????!!!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Mh I hope your test today comes up nice and clear today. 

Drjo I still have my fingers crossed for you.

Gypsey I hope your man got home safe and you were able to get some action.

Afm, I tested this am at 11dpo and got a super faint line. It is barely there but it did come up in the time limit. I am not ready to call it yet but I am now hopeful for tomorrow's test.


----------



## Lanfear333

I did not test this morning. My temp went down, but it's still pretty high for me so I don't really feel one way or the other about it. It's my highest temp at 12dpo yet. I love chart overlay.

I have all my fingers crossed for mh and Eclaire, though.

Let's get some BFPs in this thread!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX FX for those testing!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Here is my test from this morning with the lighting tweaked. I took the pic about an hour later so I am not sure if I trust it.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh my goodness! I see a line! :headspin:
When are you testing again?


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting to see all of these 'almost theres'!!! FX'ed!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

I'd be POAS again ASAP!!!


----------



## Gypsey4

So super excited for you ladies! I would be running out and buying a digital test!

DH rolled in about 3am. After a super long exhausting day he was able to rise to the occasion. heehee :happydance: Hopefully we caught that egg :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Atta boy!:thumbup:


----------



## Eclaire

I will test again in the morning. Hopefully the cut would have increased enough by then to take away my doubts. Besides I am sure I will remain on edge until it is nice and clear. Don't want to deal with another loss.


----------



## Vonn

Eclaire--fx fx! Can't wait to see tomorrow's result! :happydance:

Gypsey--your DH is amazing! Now that is commitment to TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## jessiecat

Just writing to wish you Feb gals the very best of luck. My first trimester symptoms are on their way out and I want to give them ALL TO YOU!!! <3 <3

:thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Jessiecat--Good to hear from you. I can't believe you are already out of the first tri. That has flown by! Feel free to hand your symptoms off to me. Right about now would be perrrrfect. :winkwink:


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations on making it to the Honeymoon Trimester, Jess! Has it really been that long? :happydance:


----------



## mh_ccl

Im a little more hopeful today, though still not quite ready to call it. I think I need to pick up a pink test. Im 16 dpo. This was taken less than 2 minutes after taking the test. 10 minutes later, the line is darker but still faint.
 



Attached Files:







20150206_105848[1].jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12









20150206_105947[1].jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, mh - that's not faint at all!! 

jessie! so glad you popped in!! Happy 2nd Tri!! Do you have a cute little bump yet? how bad did the symptoms of the first tri get?


----------



## Eclaire

Mh that looks pretty clear to me. I am hopeful for your next test to end all doubt.


----------



## Hopethisyear

mh - That's not faint at all!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Mh and Eclair - I see both of those! Yay! 

Let's hope we get some more :bfp: this month!


----------



## drjo718

Congrats to the bfps! 

AF got me today at 16dpo. :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Eclaire - I missed you post earlier...congrats!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congrats MH!!!!! So exciting!!!!

AFM...started spotting this morning which pisses me off because DH will be home tomorrow after being gone for two weeks. Momma needed some lovin' :haha:


----------



## Eclaire

Sorry Drjo and August. Better luck and timing next month.

I tested again this am and it looks almost identical to my test yesterday. The very faint line did appear in the time limit. Not holding out too much hope since this is reminding me of my chemical. I won't even tell my husband until I have a strong test. The first pic is the test at 5 min. The second is the dried test (on the bottom) compared to yesterday's test (top).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0694.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7









FullSizeRender-1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats MH FX Eclaire!!! 

AFM I don't think I got AF I think it's spotting due to the cyst I'm so confused right now :shrug:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Vonn

Eclaire--I think today's is def darker than yesterday's. It's still so early, plenty of time for that line to get darker. But I understand not wanting to get too excited in case it's another chemical. Gotta take it one day at a time (even tho it's impossibly hard)!

Mh--Can't wait for the confirmation test today. You def have us all convinced it's a BFP!

Sis--So sorry that your confusion continues. Can the dr get you any solid answers about this?

August & drjo--sorry the witch got you. Boo.


----------



## mh_ccl

OK, I think I'm ready to call this as a :bfp:. AF is not here yet, and I picked up a pink dye test at Walmart this morning. (Side note: Why didn't anyone TELL ME that pink tests were less than $1 each there? I've been paying $7-8 for 2 blue tests at Fred Meyer!)

My temps were back up this morning. They'd been low the past 2 days, but our heat was also malfunctioning on our sleeping level. I replaced the zone valve last night, so our bedroom was 5-7 degrees warmer.

I still can't quite believe it, which is why I kept testing. The line is faint, but I think it is definitely there. Yikes! Now how do I tell my husband??
 



Attached Files:







20150207_094216[1].jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Eclaire

Mh congrats! I am so happy all of your doubts are gone. How did you tell him about your dd?

My husband criticized the ways I have told him in the past so now I am gonna try something different. I recently found the bandana I made for our dog that says big sister. I am either going to give it to my dd to give to him, or call him down to dinner one night and have her wear it like a bib and see if he notices. I can't wait to hear how you tell him.


----------



## tag74

:hi: would love to join! AF is due 2/17 but I'm sure to test early!


----------



## AugustBride6

Ladies...I am freaking out! I spotted yesterday and haven't had any action since, even had fun with the hubs and still nothing. I woke up with real sore boobs and figured I'd waste a cheap equate test...faint positive but its blue dye and I don't trust them(accidentally bought it). So I brought out the big dog FRER and I definitely see a very slight line!!!! I know I'm not seeing things, DH can see them too. Maybe I'll have a darker FRER tomorrow?!


----------



## AugustBride6

What do you think???
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-08 08.15.15.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Eclaire

August I definitely see it on the blue dye, can't see much on the frer, but I know how hard it can be get a good pic. If you see it irl then trust what you see and congrats!


----------



## Gypsey4

August, I can see the lines! Sweet! :happydance:

I am just hanging out 2 days PO here. :coffee: I am hoping some of this fertile myrtle baby dust will rub off on me :)


----------



## Eclaire

My test from this am is in the pic on bottom. 13dpo and slightly darker plus the pregnancy symptoms are starting so I will call it a bfp. Now to tell my hubby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0712.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Vonn

Whoa, this is amazing! Congrats to August and Eclaire! Love to hear from the three BFPs what you did, if anything, that you think helped get you the grand prize!

For each of you: :cloud9::bfp::cloud9::bfp::cloud9::bfp:

AFM--Temp has dropped and started spotting this am. I'm likely out of the running, but I'll wait to call it until AF shows full force.


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm not ready to say its a BFP yet. We will see what tomorrow brings. I will crack up if we catch the egg after a failed IUI and on the cycle I didn't temp!:haha:


----------



## Mdc

Congratulations August and Eclair! I get so excited to hear everyone's BFP successes. Hopefully it rubs off on the rest of us!

Good luck Vonn, and hang in there! You are right not out until the big fat opera lady hits the high note ;)

Gypsy, we are close. I am DPO 3. I O'd a lot earlier this month, if I trust the new OPK strips I tried this month. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Eclaire

Vonn it looks like your lp is on the shorter side. I started taking 800mg vitex per day back in September to help lengthen mine. It went from 9-11 days to 13 days last month. Also since my af was very light last month and I had low energy I started taking 1 Mega Food Blood Builder tablet each day. (This is what my midwife told me to take after my dd was born.) I really think the blood builder helped to increase my uterine lining allowing for implantation to take place. Best of luck with your next cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats ladies!!! Let me know when u want to call it August and I'll update!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow!!!! Congrats to August, Eclaire and mh!!!! You have to report back with how you told your DHs!
FX'ed for you still, Vonn!
For me, I guess I'm out this month. My blood test results showed inconclusive results for chicken pox antibodies so now I have to get 2 shots for it! And it's not safe to TTC while I have that in my system. Awesome. Waiting is NOT what I want to do at this age!!


----------



## Eclaire

Wish that is awful. I am so sorry you have to wait.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats to all the bfps.
Wish I had something similar last year-4 months out after mmr vaccine. Hugs.x


----------



## tag74

Congrats! I def see both lines!!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, August! I can see both lines. The FRER is light, but I think it is there! 

I'm 8 dpo (I think) and had spotting today. Not expecting AF until the 12th. I have on occasion had several days of spotting before :af:, though, so I'm not holding my breath... However, I did have IB when I was pregnant dd for 2-3 days, and then it stopped and I got a positive test after that.


----------



## AugustBride6

Tested again this morning, still very faint, maybe even lighter. This is what i get for testing yesterday! Grrrr!!! I'll give my fertility doctor a ring this morning.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX ladies!!!


----------



## Eclaire

August I am hoping you doc can help you make sense of your tests. Try not to worry.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, August! Thinking of you today!


----------



## AugustBride6

I was suppose to go in for blood draw in a few but I went to the bathroom and good ol AF is here. I just cancelled the appt and I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back. I'm wondering if we should get DH tested at the fertility dr (the first one was at the hospital) before we do another IUI. Obviously they are getting their job done since this is the 2nd time this has happened, it's just not implanting. I don't want to keep forking out money for an IUI if its not necessary.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, August, I'm so sorry! Are you ok?
Did DH have an SA before starting IUI? it would make sense to maybe investigate into things a bit more before paying for another one, I agree.


----------



## AugustBride6

Yes, my OB had a SA done and his motility was slow. She referred us to a fertility dr who suggested IUI but never did any follow up testing on DH. I know the hospital clinic isn't as specialized as the techs at the fertility dr. DH has been taking his vitamins like a good boy so maybe his swimmers have improved? idk...I guess we will see what the nurse says.


----------



## Eclaire

I'm sorry August. That is horrible. It sounds like having him tested again might be a good idea.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry August!! :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Spoke to the nurse ..

She said they do a SA each time they collect for an IUI. Last month his motility had improved from 20 to 40, which is still in the low range. She is going to talk with the Dr. and see if there's anything else we need to do. I guess the silver lining is if it's happened twice there is definitely a chance!


----------



## JJay

Congrats Mh ccl and Eclaie! Lovely to see some BFPs after a rubbish january xx


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry August. :sad1:

:witch: came for me today as well, 3 days early. I didn't even have time to test this cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Penelope :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

I am out, AF came last night. Almost made it to an 11 day LP since I got AF at 7:30 pm. I just can't seem to get that LP up to even 12 days, let alone 13 or 14. I'm trying to get my dr to change my thyroid meds--I really think that's the problem--but I am not sure she is open to it. Eclaire, thanks for mentioning vitex. I have wanted to try it, but I take thyroid hormone and have read it can interfere so I have stayed away.

August, sorry for your disappointment & frustrations.


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it Vonn and Penelope! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Vonn!! :hugs: I take Armour Thyriod and I swear by my VITEX!! Love it!!


----------



## Lanfear333

AF showed for me too, but it's the least of my concerns right now.

My grandpa and step-dad both passed away on Friday. My grandpa was expected, but my step-dad was not. This is too much.


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh my goodness, Lan! I am so sorry to hear that. I will be thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

So so sorry Lanfear :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

FS wants me to come in Tomorrow to figure out what's going on!! :shrug:


----------



## Eclaire

Lan I am so sorry for your losses. Please let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Lan. :hugs:


----------



## Gypsey4

:hugs: So sorry for your loss Lan


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh lan, I'm so sorry for what you're going through right now. I hope you're able to find comfort with your family. That's so much to deal with. Be strong, girl. Day by day, hour by hour if you have to. :hugs:

vonn and penelope - sorry for that damn :witch:!! vonn, I have a short LP too, i think it's one of the things we'll discuss in my followup with the RE.


----------



## KileyJean

Hello! I will join the Feb testing thread! I am 4dpo today and plan on testing on Feb 22nd. :)


----------



## nessaw

Lanfear am very sorry.x
Hugs to those with af.xx


----------



## KileyJean

I guess I am changing my testing day from Feb 22nd to Feb 24th. Fertility Friend changed my O date when I entered my temp this morning. Timing is still good, glad we kept our every other day bding up. 

Was finally able to go back and read through posts. Sorry Lan for your loss. Never an easy thing. Congrats to our two BFPs so far! And it looks like AF has not been so kind to a lot of you lately :( 

I should introduce myself to some of you... I am new to the testing threads. I have been off BC since the end of October (was on them for almost 20 years) but this cycle is technically our first month TTC. I am 36 and DH is 35. We are trying for #1. My hormones were way out of whack when I got off BC. Finally this cycle I am feeling like things are balancing out again. The chart is even looking a little better this time around than the last cycles of temping. The last two cycles, were an "if it happened it happened" sort of thing since we were waiting for my hormones to get back in check. We had very small chances but obviously no luck yet.

FX'd for everyone who AF has not gotten to yet!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Welcome to the club, Kiley! I hope you get your BFP soon!

AFM...had a good talk with DH lastnight. I explained to him that after 15 cycles this chick is getting drained and it's making me moody, he can see it too. He offered to stop ttc but I am not a quitter just yet! We decided to give it until August and do one more IUI. CD4 and AF is finally leaving, I hope she doesn't go visit any of you ladies!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like dojenstien got a BFP but didn't update!!!!

FYI Plz update or I will hunt u down!! :haha:


----------



## Vonn

Wow, good catch, Sis! Thanks for sharing the good news and adding it to the list.


----------



## JJay

Lab so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs x


----------



## penelopejones

That's great news for Dojenstein! Good luck (for us "geriatrics") on this thread so far. 

I had a consultation with a fertility specialist on Tuesday. Since I happened to be on CD3, they did an ultrasound and some blood work (no results on that yet). He did see 9 follicles on my left ovary, but for some reason couldn't find the right one. (This has happened to me before. I think my ovaries like to hide). He said 9 was good. Hoping we will get some answers soon! I have another appointment next week for an HSG.


----------



## Sis4Us

Good news Penelope they have the same problem w me my right ovary sits really low and my left really high so I get to be poke and pushed and Jabbed!! Yay for me :nope:


----------



## Wish2BMom

august - is IUI your only option or would you ever want to do IVF?

penelope - 9 sounds awesome!! I thought I was doing well with 6 on the left and 5 on the right! geez, knocked that one out of the park!


----------



## AugustBride6

We don't want to try IVF. Our only obstacles are that I only have 1 tube and DH's swimmers are only 40% mobile. After the wash the motility increased to 80% so we are hoping the next IUI works! We would love to have another(hopefully a boy) but we will also be content with the 2 daughters we have. We might have been more open to other options if we didn't already have the girls :)

Penelope...sounds like your appt went well!!!

Lan...how are you hanging?


----------



## Wish2BMom

august - gotcha. Well my fingers and toes are crossed for you to get that baby blue very soon!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Did anybody watch Greys Anatomy this week?!?


----------



## penelopejones

So far the CD3 blood test results also came back normal (as did the 7dpo tests I had earlier), although they still haven't gotten the AMH. I'm starting to think our trouble may lie with DH... Has anyone been in that situation?


----------



## Fezzle

Lan- sorry for your losses :hugs:

I need to change my test date- I seems like I ovulated my later on Clomid, though I'm still not sure of the exact day and even if for sure I have! Based on symptoms, I would have said Wed night, but I got my positive OPK Thurs morning on the CB dual hormone indicator, and I haven't had a positive at all on the ics! 

So- put me down for 28 Feb.


----------



## Sis4Us

Will do Fezzle might have to change mine also got a HIGH this Am !! :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

I had a week of highs, then got my peak Thursday but didn't get a positive on the ics until today! So since I don't temp, I don't know what's going on but we're just BDing EOD to be safe.


----------



## KileyJean

August- I just watched this week's episode! OMG so sad! 

Penelope- good news on the follicles! 

Fezzle- good plan on the every other day thing. I am still reading high on my CBFM. I'm convinced it missed the surge because my temps have confirmed O. I never got a + OPK either. Those things are so frustrating!


----------



## Sis4Us

We have been doing the same every day or EOD!! I got a +++ cheapie last week but nothing on the monitor until yesterday!!

HIGH still this Am and I didn't sleep well so IDK what my true temp is :shrug:


----------



## Vonn

A day late, but HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to all my lovely TTC ladies!
:flower: <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 :flower:

Sis--I hope you get your peak soon and can get back to a normal cycle so you can catch that BFP!

I struggled with getting dark positives on the OPKs, so I started using the CBFM (low tech version, poas and get low, peak, high). I've found that is pretty accurate for me. I can't do temping alone to predict becus I have irregular cycles.

GL & :dust: to everyone still testing!


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone, just to update I've been early testing and had one very very faint line on a FRER this morning. I tested again this afternoon and bfn. I've been posting pics in the pregnancy test section. I'm not sure if it's just an indent as its a real squinter so I will be testing again in the morning. X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Jjay - FX'd for you that you get a nice dark line tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Mdc

Good morning lovely ladies,

Penelope, sounds like your tests and follicles are doing great! Hopefully the HSG also goes well. I am on the brink too thinking it may be a swimmer issue for us also. DH has been putting off calling the doc, but I asked for it as my Vday present. I say he got off lucky :winkwink:

Lan, so sorry for your losses. Hope you are taking care of yourself. 

Jjay, hope the BFP keeps getting darker!

I love all the BFPs this month! And sorry the witch got some of you. 

I am going to test on Saturday the 21st instead of the 24th, maybe on Friday if I feel bold. LOL! I supposedly O'd early this month, but who knows bc I don't temp. I usually avoid testing early bc if it was a chemical not sure I would want to know, but that is just me. No real symptoms, just one dizzy spell on Friday. Did have a disturbing dream I was trying to breastfeed kittens. Freaked me out. :haha:

GL, FX'd, and baby dust all around! :dust:


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a great Monday! 

Lan, I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!

AFM, the vitex is really messing with me. Grrrr! I'm hopeful that since this is my first month using it that it will normal out eventually. Anybody have any vitex experience and can tell me if this is normal:
I had a 72 day cycle last month. Started taking vitex on CD60-something and then a few days later I started spotting. I had spotting for a day, then a light flow, then spotting for two more days then a regular AF for 6 days followed by two additional days of spotting. So basically 12 days of some type of bleeding. 
This cycle I had some cramping on CD25 and a small amount of spotting, I was thinking possible implantation so I took a test the next day and got a faint line. Got a little excited but all subsequent test have been BFN. I started spotting on Saturday and it has been on and off since then. I think this is the lead up to AF.
So, anyone with vitex experience have this crazy amount of spotting leading up to AF? My pre-vitex cycles sometimes had a day or two of spotting either before or after AF but I've never had 12 days of bleeding in my life. Longest I've ever had was 7 or 8 days. Any advise would be appreciated. I really want to give vitex a good shot at working and I've heard it can take up to 3 months so I don't want to throw in the towel early.

Anywho, lots of baby dust to all the rest of this months testers. Here is to hoping we all get our BFP's real soon!!


----------



## Sis4Us

VITEX can give u a P boost so it might interfere w AF in the beginning maybe stop it for a few days until AF shows then start fresh w a new cycle!

I think that's what's happening since u started it so late in the cycle HTH!!

Also how much are u taking maybe start w a lower dose and increase!! :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Sis4Us said:


> VITEX can give u a P boost so it might interfere w AF in the beginning maybe stop it for a few days until AF shows then start fresh w a new cycle!
> 
> I think that's what's happening since u started it so late in the cycle HTH!!
> 
> Also how much are u taking maybe start w a lower dose and increase!! :)

Sis - thank you for responding. I actually started it at the end of last cycle so I've been on it this cycle the whole time. I did bump up the dosage at about CD10 or so but I think I'm still taking a pretty low dosage (600 mg per day). Maybe I will go back to only taking 300 mg like I was at the start of this cycle. What dosage do you recommend? So confusing...


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I Thought I'd pop in and say hi. I've been testing daily for a few days now. At 11 DPO, I'd figure I was out if my chart weren't so darned perfect this month! Also, I had some single sided menstrual type cramps this morning and I never get cramping until CD1 which isn't due for another few days. So, Fx for a late BFP! 

Lan, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

To be honest I can't remember what I started at Megan I've been taking it for a few years I take 1000mg daily before O then drop it down to 500mg after O!! 

TTC74 Ur charts does look great hope it pans out!! :)


----------



## penelopejones

Mdc said:


> Did have a disturbing dream I was trying to breastfeed kittens. Freaked me out. :haha:

I've had those dreams before about babies turning into kittens , and having to take care of them like babies. Not sure what that is about!


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My chart still looks incredible, but I'm still testing BFN. I'm so ready to know for sure about this month!


----------



## Sis4Us

I've had Stellar charts that didn't end up to anything and ones I was so a giants and got a BFP!!! I think charting can be so misleading but then Again I cant stop :haha:


----------



## Vonn

JJay--Just wondering if you've continued testing????


----------



## Eclaire

Megan I have been using vitex since September. I started at 400mg per day for one week then increased to 800mg. I was hoping it would lengthen my lp. It took a couple of months to see some progress. I haven't had any spotting issues but I read that is very common. I also read that it usually take closer to six months to see the full effects. Give it some time, I am sure things will work themselves out.


----------



## MeganS0326

Eclaire said:


> Megan I have been using vitex since September. I started at 400mg per day for one week then increased to 800mg. I was hoping it would lengthen my lp. It took a couple of months to see some progress. I haven't had any spotting issues but I read that is very common. I also read that it usually take closer to six months to see the full effects. Give it some time, I am sure things will work themselves out.

Thanks, Eclaire! The spotting has stopped but no sign of AF. I think you are right, I'm just going to go with the flow and see what happens in the next few months. I guess anything is better than 70+ day cycles. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wish2BMom

penelopejones said:


> So far the CD3 blood test results also came back normal (as did the 7dpo tests I had earlier), although they still haven't gotten the AMH. I'm starting to think our trouble may lie with DH... Has anyone been in that situation?

yep - though I thought it was typical for the docs to submit you both for testing so they could have everything at their finger tips to figure things out? I'd definitely sign him up for a semen analysis. It could be something as simple as him taking a pill like clomid for a few days, or an undiagnosed virus that isn't showing any symptoms but is affecting his sperm. Definitely worth the tests. My DH showed lower count and motility, so he's on a clomid for guys. All of my tests came out fine, except mayyyyyybe my thyroid is a little underactive, but we'll see what the retest results show on Thurs.


----------



## penelopejones

Wish - Hubby is supposed to go in for a semen analysis next week--just have to schedule it around bd'ing for this month. My HSG is Thursday. Hopefully after all this we'll have some more information....


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hey ladies. Sorry i've been quiet so far this month, i have been trying not to get so stressed with ttc.

But i am 10dpo and overall higher temps this tww tempted me to test this morning...and i think i have got two very very faint lines on an ic. So backed it up with a better quality test and got another faint two lines!

Tell me i'm not mad and you can see them too??
 



Attached Files:







20150218_072747.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AugustBride6

I absolutely see both of them!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

I see Em!!!! :yipee:

AFM not sure what up or down started spotting this Am!! :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

Definitely see them! Congrats!


----------



## Vonn

Bluefairy--Yay for lines! Can't wait to see how they darken up over the next couple days. Congrats!

Sis--Wow, your cycle is wacky! I really hope it gets sorted out soon.


----------



## JJay

:hugs: Lan sorry for your loss

Thanks for all the good wishes but my faint line must have been an indent as AF arrived today a couple of days early. On to March for me. 

Good luck everyone who's still to test. 

Congratulations Bluefairy that's fab news! Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

More than spotting now but the nurse just told me to call back tomorrow if it's the same WTH!! :(


----------



## Bluefairy1

Thanks everyone! Haven't told DH yet. Holding off until i see some darker lines tomorrow and AF is due Saturday but not sure i can hold out until then. No idea what to do next but will call the doctors to find out the next steps.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## KileyJean

Congrats Bluefairy!!!! I don't know if I would be able to hold out until then either!


----------



## drjo718

Congrats blue! Bfp!


----------



## Mdc

Congrats bluefairy!

Jjay sorry about the witch, but I love the great attitude! 

Sis, sorry for your wacky cycle.


----------



## Lanfear333

It's almost time to start the March board. Any takers?


----------



## AugustBride6

I suppose it's my turn! I will make one now :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, Blue!!!! :wahoo:

thanks for taking on March, August (sounds weird...) :)

JJ - sorry for AF! :(

Sis - wth! stop it, sis's crazy cycles!!


----------



## Eclaire

Blue congrats! Can't wait to see darker lines.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! I've missed a lot the last couple weeks. Just been really busy with work and trying to take a breather after the last 2 crazy months.

Congrats to BlueFairy on the BFP!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, blue! 

Good luck to those who are still in the game for March. 

I'm hopefully gearing up to O (CD 12 here). Line was a little darker on my OPK but not there yet...


----------



## nessaw

Congrats bluefairy.
Sorry jjay.x


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I got AF a week early not sure how but that has to be the case waiting on a call from the Dr :(


----------



## Gypsey4

Hello ladies, I am out this month. BFN and a steep temperature drop today.


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Gypsey and Sis


----------



## Vonn

Sorry Sis and Gypsey.

Bluefairy--It looks like you had another positive test result today. Yay! I'd love to hear what you've been doing, how long you have been TTC, etc. It's hard to keep everyone's stories straight & I'd love to be reminded of your situation (if you wish to share).

Lanfear--Good to see you on B&B. I hope you are doing okay. Still can't get over your tragic family situation.


----------



## Bluefairy1

Sorry gypsey and sis.

Yes vonn, got more positives today. Bit darker than yesterday on the same brand and a faint line on a frer and ic. Not pregnant on a clearblue digi though. Will test again tomorrow.

More than happy to share :hi:

I just turned 37 and have been ttc for 6 months after getting married last year. Been with dh for 7 years but he is 5 yrs younger so have had to (not so) patiently wait for him to get on the same page!

I have no known fertility issues but have been on bcp pretty much constantly for the last 20 years. I think took a good 3 months to get out my system. Never going back there! Never been pregnant or tried before. The only supplements i have taken are prenatals and also epo up to O. Don't think it made much difference as i barely have any ewcm.

Did nothing new this month. Had my cd21 tests last week and dh was waiting on an SA appointment. I still haven't told him he might not need it!!

Oh and ironically i splashed out on 2 new pairs of super skinny jeans on monday!
 



Attached Files:







20150219_071319.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AugustBride6

:headspin::wohoo: Bluefairy!!!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks for telling us your story Blue! This means I have a chance! I am in a similar situation as you. I am 36 and was on BC for almost 20 years straight with no breaks (went off it at the end of Oct). And I am NEVER again going on hormonal BC ever again! I did not even realize how awful it made me feel. I thought those were all normal feelings. I feel so much better now that I am off it! This is my 4th cycle off BC and I too think it took about three months for my hormones to regulate. This is the first cycle that I did not have a terrible breakout with AF and my temps are not all over the place anymore. Technically this is our first month TTC since the last months we were not really timing it just right. Hubby does not want me pregnant until March. I told him it does not work that way and we can't just pick a month and poof I get pregnant. He is all about perfect timing though because he is a contractor and wants me to have the baby during his slow time, which is a VERy nice thought on his part. Makes me happy he really wants to help when I have the baby. :) 

CONGRATS to you!! I so would have broken down and told my husband by now!!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Thanks kileyjean. Trying sooooo hard not to get prematurely overexcited but definitely allowing myself a few omg omg moments!

Your chart looks great!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Blue!

Thanks Vonn. I'm just making it through, day by day. I still don't feel like doing much. DH and I have been playing a lot of Minecraft. It's a great distraction. But my house needs cleaning, badly. Went back to work Wednesday, and that's been going alright. Three days of bereavement for each family member doesn't seem like enough when they happen on the same day.

AFM, just waiting to O, and not sure if I'm going to. My temps are strange, but I have O cramps and EWCM so we'll see. It's time for my family to add some new life after the two we just lost.


----------



## AugustBride6

Lan....the house cleaning will be there next week! Take your time getting back to things. You will only have to clean it again if you do it today:haha:

afm...positive OPK today, 2 days early which threw my whole BD schedule off. Grumble Grumble


----------



## KileyJean

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Tested early and got a positive on my Clearblue Digital!!! I am 12dpo today. :) 

Baby dust to you all!!! I pray I have a sticky bean!!! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







12pm.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congratulations kileyjean!!!!! Sooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg Kiley!!!! That's so wonderful and your timing worked out exactly!!! Congrats!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks ladies!! I'm Sooo excited and still in shock. i seriously thought I was having AF cramping yesterday!


----------



## Vonn

Big congrats to you, Kiley Jean! What a month Feb is turning out to be. Good for the 35+ TTCers!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Kiley!!!!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Kiley!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats kiley.x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Kiley


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats Blue and Kiley! :happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Kiley!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats kiley! H&h 9!


----------



## Mdc

Congratulations Kiley!!!!

Unfortunately the witch got me this time. Onward to a lucky March!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Kiley !!!

Sorry I've been MIA I've been staying away w this early AF or whatever it is and turning 39 today to rub salt in the wound!! :nope:
I finally heard back from the Dr Estridol 55 P 2.9 E is in AF range P is in ovulation range WTF WTF!!
Going WEd for a scan!! :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

Happy birthday, Sis! I hope the scan helps you figure out what is going on!


----------



## Lanfear333

Happy Birthday, Sis!


----------



## AugustBride6

Happy Birthday Sis!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Happy Birthday Sis! Sorry things are so confusing, I hope the scan shows something.


----------



## Vonn

Happy Birthday, sis! I hope the dr can help get your hormones straightened out, or at least help you understand what's going on. WTF indeed!


----------



## Sis4Us

Scan did show something but still no clue what Dr wants to say a sac but could also be blood so idk!! Got beta today will know in the AM!!

I don't see how anything could be in my uterus after all the bleeding I had :shrug:
Plus HPT are BFN .... The dr is also confused I think says my scan doesn't indicate AF so WTH!! :nope:


----------



## MeganS0326

Sis4Us said:


> Scan did show something but still no clue what Dr wants to say a sac but could also be blood so idk!! Got beta today will know in the AM!!
> 
> I don't see how anything could be in my uterus after all the bleeding I had :shrug:
> Plus HPT are BFN .... The dr is also confused I think says my scan doesn't indicate AF so WTH!! :nope:

Happy birthday!! Man, that stinks that the appointment left you in more confusion. I really hope you get some answers soon. Hopefully you have a miracle sticky little beanie in there. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lanfear333

Wondering about your beta, Sis?


----------



## Sis4Us

Still no word !!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Beta negative like I thought!! :(


----------



## MeganS0326

Sis4Us said:


> Beta negative like I thought!! :(

Darn it. :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

So what's next? Wait for AF or something else?


----------



## Sis4Us

I just had AF I'm CD8 today will most likely O in 5 days or so!! Wanted to do a medicate cycle but the dr took to long WtH!! :nope:


----------



## Fezzle

BFN for me today! I'm anywhere from CD10-14 I think based on my OPKs this month, but it was so absolutely blank, I don't think this was our cycle! My LPs are usually long, so hopefully AF won't take her time too much so we can get onto Cycle 3 of Clomid.


----------



## Lanfear333

Gotcha, Sis. I think I was confusing your situation with someone elses. I'm only on three boards on BNB and I still can't keep everyone straight all the time!
Grr on your doc for taking too long.

Fezzle-hopefully it's still just early yet.


----------



## Eclaire

Looks like I will be joining you ladies again. I miscarried last night.


----------



## AugustBride6

OH NO, Eclaire! I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

So sorry Eclaire.


----------



## nessaw

So sorry eclaire. Look after yourself.x
Sis sorry about the confusion this cycle.x


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, eclaire :cry:


----------



## MeganS0326

So sorry, Eclaire.... :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

Eclaire--I am so sorry to hear about your loss. So sad! :cry: Be good to yourself.

Sis--Sorry you are still dealing with post-mc cycle wonkiness. I hope things get back to normal for you asap. Enough confusion already! 

Fezzle--I hope your chart makes more sense in the next few days.

GL to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Eclaire BIG :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, eclaire. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Af got me this morning a couple of days early but we've decided to properly try next month so fx.


----------



## Vonn

On to next month then, Nessaw! GL to you!


----------



## Fezzle

AF showed up for me. I already got over the disappointment of this cycle not working out with the BFN on Thursday, so I was glad to see her today to move on to the next cycle!


----------



## Vonn

Sorry to hear it, Fezzle, but you've got the right attitude!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry ladies but Onto March!!! :)

Lucky clovers and BFPs!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry ladies...Sending lots of lucky shamrocks for March for us all!


----------

